# diablo-jre16 fails on port upgrade



## jgh@ (Aug 25, 2009)

I am unable to get this port to upgrade.


```
/usr/ports/java/diablo-jre16]$ sudo make
===>  Found saved configuration for diablo-jre-1.6.0.07.02_4

 Because of licensing restrictions, you must fetch the distribution
 manually.

 Please place the downloaded file(s) in /usr/ports/distfiles.

*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jre16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jre16.
```

I have downloaded the necessary file and put it in /usr/ports/distfiles/diablo-latte-freebsd7-amd64-1.6.0_07-b02.tar.bz2

This was downloaded from freebsdfoundation.org
make checksum fails too, but I am curious if this is due to the Makefile not finding things correctly, as normally it gives me a download link, and this time it does not. (see bug
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=133500)

From my system:

```
sha256 /usr/ports/distfiles/diablo-latte-freebsd7-amd64-1.6.0_07-b02.tar.bz2
SHA256 (/usr/ports/distfiles/diablo-latte-freebsd7-amd64-1.6.0_07-b02.tar.bz2) = c5f652431e0ea299ed47be83daea9a44ce7e4621dc5658379a3faa3af8cf8430
```

From the distinfo of the port:

```
SHA256 (diablo-latte-freebsd7-amd64-1.6.0_07-b02.tar.bz2) = c5f652431e0ea299ed47be83daea9a44ce7e4621dc5658379a3faa3af8cf8430
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 26, 2009)

It might be looking for a new tzupdater. That should be tzupdater-1_3_5-2009g.zip.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 26, 2009)

G is old one, and pretty hard to find
Here i've uploaded it
http://www.failiem.lv/list.php?i=zxhkko


----------



## jgh@ (Aug 26, 2009)

I've placed the tzupdater I've downloaded to /usr/ports/distfiles and ran the make, and received the same error.


```
[/usr/ports/java/diablo-jre16]$ sudo make
===>  Found saved configuration for diablo-jre-1.6.0.07.02_4

 Because of licensing restrictions, you must fetch the distribution
 manually.

 Please place the downloaded file(s) in /usr/ports/distfiles.

*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jre16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jre16.
```


----------



## ale (Aug 26, 2009)

What is the output of _uname -rsm_?


----------



## jgh@ (Aug 26, 2009)

FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p6 i386


----------



## ale (Aug 26, 2009)

jgh said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p6 i386


Is it clear enough now?


----------



## jgh@ (Aug 26, 2009)

No, but would you mind explaining? pkg_version shows I can update it.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 26, 2009)

you want to install jre for amd64 architecture, while your OS is i386.

you can't install 64bit app on 32bit os


you need to download *diablo-latte-freebsd7-[red]i386[/red]-1.6.0_07-b02.tar.bz2*

or install freebsd amd64


----------



## ale (Aug 26, 2009)

So you have to download the i386 version.


----------



## jgh@ (Aug 26, 2009)

ugh! I work all day on amd64  doh!

thanks!


----------



## paulfrottawa (Dec 31, 2009)

Download the OEM version's at the bottom of the download page. 

I changed my Makefile a bit and it spelled out the exact pkg it was looking for.


----------

